# What Camera do you use?



## orlando

Just like the title says, what do you like. Cannon, Nikon, Samsung, Sony??


----------



## trenac

Nikon D50


----------



## orlando

I ask only because I just bought a D40. Thanks Trena C


----------



## kenny1tothe6

HP Photosmart M447...used to use a Sony cybershot ?? but got a new one for Christmas ;P


----------



## bartoli

I too have a D40.


----------



## orlando

Nice, do you like it, any dislikes?


----------



## bartoli

I really like it, especially its ISO Auto feature and gentle mirror.

ISO Auto makes very good tradeoff between lighting condition and ISO speed. Except when I have the camera on a tripod doing close-up on still objects, I leave the camera on ISO Auto.

Regarding the gentle mirror, on most other SLRs that I have tried, the mirror mechanism tends to be a bit rough. Thus, the flipping of the mirror often causes the camera to shake and therefore destroys the picture. But the D40's mirror is very gentle. Thus, taking hand-held pictures under low light works very well.

As to any dislike? Nothing that I can think of. Of course, would be nice if the camera has higher resolution, faster lens, larger CCD, etc. But then I don't need those features and am therefore not willing to pay for them. IMO, I got a steal with the D40.


----------



## ddaquaria

Started with a Sony F707, then had a Nikon D50, and now I use a Nikon D200.


----------



## gotcheaprice

ARG, say someone with a D200 today at work, pretty sexy xD
I chose a rebel xti over the d40x due to the fact canon had a bigger line up of lense compared to nikon for the d40x. My photo teacher is still a nikon user though, lol.
I like it, just the lense are damn expensive.


----------



## messy_da_legend

Canon 350d/Rebel XT almost worn out, want a 40d or 5d next


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Ah, the digital SLR's.........*drool*, this is when I wish I have deeper pockets.

Nikon's D3X or D300 OR Canon's EOS 1DS Mark III~


----------



## messy_da_legend

hehe wouldn't everyone like the 1Ds MIII lol


----------



## ddaquaria

gotcheaprice said:


> I chose a rebel xti over the d40x due to the fact canon had a bigger line up of lense compared to nikon for the d40x. My photo teacher is still a nikon user though, lol.
> I like it, just the lense are damn expensive.


I don't think this is completely true. The D40(x) requires you to use a AFS lense if you prefer to always use autofocus. But if autofocus is not your thing, all of the Nikon lenses work. Of course, the next question would be that since Canon has such a large lineup - do you see yourself purchasing all those lenses? Or just purchasing the ones you will use? Is that range also covered by Nikon?

Just questions to ask yourself when deciding on the brand you wish to use. Buying Canon vs Nikon is like buying Toyota versus Honda. It comes down to preference, and what feels good to you.


----------



## orlando

My new Nikon feels good! I still need a macro lens.


----------



## trenac

I'm dreaming of a true macro lens to. The only problem is it cost as much as I paid for the camera. Maybe oneday (sigh)


----------



## JanS

Our main camera is a Canon EOS 20D, and we have a bunch of Canon lenses for it, including a macro, a 17-85 IS, a 100-400 IS and a 75-350.

My travel camera is/was a Canon Powershot G2 and that does a good job. We also have a macro and telephoto lens for that, so it's pretty versatile.

I just ordered a new travel camera, which is a Canon Powershot G9, and I'm pretty excited to get that and play with it.  The lenses for the G2 will work with that, so I'll be set.

Now the G2 will be the camera the Mr. takes along on hunting or hiking trips to places like Alaska where they might go through some rough terrain, so he'll be able to get some nice shots with that too.


----------



## gotcheaprice

ddaquaria said:


> I don't think this is completely true. The D40(x) requires you to use a AFS lense if you prefer to always use autofocus. But if autofocus is not your thing, all of the Nikon lenses work. Of course, the next question would be that since Canon has such a large lineup - do you see yourself purchasing all those lenses? Or just purchasing the ones you will use? Is that range also covered by Nikon?
> 
> Just questions to ask yourself when deciding on the brand you wish to use. Buying Canon vs Nikon is like buying Toyota versus Honda. It comes down to preference, and what feels good to you.


Hmmm, yeah, no AF motor, auto focus is my thing for quick shoots. My focusing skills SUCK if I have to do something quick. For stuff like shoots, i pretty much never use AF.

But, I don't plan to buy all of them, but my 35 mm slr is also a canon, accepts only EF(not s), so I'll try to buy EF instead of EFS(I still need to look up the different before I actually make a big purchase). I just like the larger variety involved. I would've loved to get a D80 though


----------



## orlando

These lenses are going to kill the bank.


----------



## CincyCichlids

I'm answering this while I'm downloading some shrimp pics from my D70. 
I have:
Nikon 18-70mm Lens
Nikon 70-300mm Lens
Sigma 105mm Macro (Love it!..but you NEED a tripod and the remote helps a lot)
SB-800 speed flash (necessity as well.. just started using it as a remote above the shrimp/fish.

I've had this setup for about a year.. this was my first SLR/DSLR... and there are sooo many things you can do with this. I love it.


----------



## Ibn

Nikon D2X, Nikon D200, and Canon 20D. 

Too many lenses/flashes to list...


----------



## ddaquaria

gotcheaprice said:


> Hmmm, yeah, no AF motor, auto focus is my thing for quick shoots. My focusing skills SUCK if I have to do something quick. For stuff like shoots, i pretty much never use AF.
> 
> But, I don't plan to buy all of them, but my 35 mm slr is also a canon, accepts only EF(not s), so I'll try to buy EF instead of EFS(I still need to look up the different before I actually make a big purchase). I just like the larger variety involved. I would've loved to get a D80 though


I hope this came across correctly. There is an AF motor but it only controls AFS lenses. The D40 will not auto focus on a 60 mm macro lense, but it will auto focus on the 105 mm VR AFS lense. Just want to make sure this was understood correctly.


----------



## zQ.

i have a Canon 30D,with tamron 17-50,Canon's lense is still my dream =))


----------



## mikenas102

Geez everybody is using a DSLR except me? I just got a new Canon SX100IS. Haven't even had a chance to take it out of the box yet but all the reviews I've read have been great. I'm sure it's better than my 4 yr old 2 megapixel Fuji P.O.S.


----------



## Gilles

Canon 40D with some glass


----------



## Bert H

Canon 30D, Canon 17-40L, Tokina 28-80 (rarely used now) and Canon 100-300L lenses. I would love to get a 5D, but can't afford it.


----------



## rich311k

Pentax K10D. Various lenses.


----------



## orlando

Man, I need a Macro lens asap for my D40..


----------



## kitfoxdrvr

rich311k said:


> Pentax K10D. Various lenses.


Finally, a Pentax person! I got the K110D since all my equipment is Pentax and am very happy with it. Next step will be the K10D. What do you think of it?

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## JustOneMore21

mikenas102 said:


> Geez everybody is using a DSLR except me? I just got a new Canon SX100IS. Haven't even had a chance to take it out of the box yet but all the reviews I've read have been great. I'm sure it's better than my 4 yr old 2 megapixel Fuji P.O.S.


Nope, you're not alone.  I got a Canon S5IS for Christmas and I love it. I want a dSLR eventually, but won't have the money for one until I get out of college (in May). I need some time to research which dSLR will be best for me anyways though and until then I'll practice with my new P&S.


----------



## Pooky125

kitfoxdrvr said:


> Finally, a Pentax person! I got the K110D since all my equipment is Pentax and am very happy with it. Next step will be the K10D. What do you think of it?
> 
> Thanks!
> Steve


Make the Pentax Person Number 3! I use an *ist DS with a couple of lenses.


----------



## orlando

Here is my new macro lens..
http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/541535902.htm


----------



## slickwillislim

Can't wait to see the pics you can get with that macro lens.

I have a Canon XTi 18-55 IS, and 50mm 1.8 mkII. I am just getting into DSLR.


----------



## Bert H

Nice lens, Orlando. :thumbsup: We want to see some killer shots of your tanks now.


----------



## orlando

They are coming for sure. The tank has about two more weeks of planting and trimming. Then out with the new glass to take some shots. Very excited to share my pics with everybody..Thanks Bert


----------



## kakkoii

I use the cannon A570 power shot.


----------



## orlando

Im getting nervous now, I dont feel I will be up to everyone's expectations when it come to taking good pictures. Im good with mechanics and the like. But small expensive little glass/doodads are hard to use with my pudgy fingers.


----------



## orlando

Here you go Bert! I need lots of help...


----------



## grim

from what i know is almost all cameras are made by sony no matter the name on them the internal organs are all sony its sorta like buying a lexus pop the hood it says toyota right on the motor


----------



## houseofcards

orlando said:


> Here you go Bert! I need lots of help...


Orlando,

Those are good shots. If you run for example the Ram shot through an Adobe photoshop and just do a automated "quick fix" you would be amazed it how it can make the pic even better. I am far from an advanced photographer, but the quick fix is pretty simple. If you want I could do it for you and I'll post the difference.

Jeff


----------



## orlando

houseofcards said:


> Orlando,
> 
> Those are good shots. If you run for example the Ram shot through an Adobe photoshop and just do a automated "quick fix" you would be amazed it how it can make the pic even better. I am far from an advanced photographer, but the quick fix is pretty simple. If you want I could do it for you and I'll post the difference.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff, sounds great. I would love to see this..


----------



## houseofcards

O.K., here's your photo on the left and the one run through Adobe photoshop element's "Quick Fix"










Other's can probably do even more. As I said, I'm pretty novice with photography.


----------



## orlando

Thanks HC, Im working on this whole photo gig. It just seems like a ton of trial and error. Great job with the pic though..


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan

I use an older digital, from 2002. Back then, it was one of the top of the line, "prosumer" digital cameras. It is SLR based.

Sony Cybershot DSC S85 - 4.1 megapixel, 6x optical zoom, 10x digital zoom, Carl Ziess - Vairo Sonnar 21MM lense. Fully loaded with almost every feature they could think of. Back then it was over 800 bucks. Now, well, I wont even discuss what I can get NOW for that amount of money! 

I gotta say, this camera has been fantastic. It has a fantastic zoom point. I can get the lense as close as like 3 or 4 MM from the object, and it will focus no problem. ITs also in a METAL housing. Thats probably why it has lasted so long. Its not the lightest thing, but man that thing has taken a beating and then some. It even has a couple dents and lots of scratches, and has been soaking wet quite a few times. THe only problem I have ever had, is the batter finally wore out just a few months ago after almost 6 years.


----------



## goalcreas

houseofcards said:


> O.K., here's your photo on the left and the one run through Adobe photoshop element's "Quick Fix"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other's can probably do even more. As I said, I'm pretty novice with photography.


Wow, I am amazed.
Now I can't wait for the end of the month to get here quicker.
Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0 for MAC is due to ship at months end and I am really excited to get it, now more then ever.


----------



## bartoli

grim said:


> from what i know is almost all cameras are made by sony no matter the name on them the internal organs are all sony its sorta like buying a lexus pop the hood it says toyota right on the motor


Sony got into the D-SLR business by acquiring Konica Minolta couple years ago. See the announcements at:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0601/06011901konicaminoltaout.asp

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0507/05071902kmsony.asp


----------



## bartoli

orlando said:


> Im working on this whole photo gig. It just seems like a ton of trial and error.


The interactive learning suite CD that comes with the Nikon D40 does a pretty good job of explaining the basics.


----------



## orlando

I wish they would of included that! Didnt get it


----------



## bartoli

Too bad. The CD was quite good. It was a full version of "the 123 of digital imaging" at:

http://123di.com


----------



## orlando

Well fortunately I have the web and good friends with experience.


----------



## Freshwater

Love my new D80... though I'm still on the learning curve. 

It's a big jump from my old Nikon FE.

Current Lens, AF 24mm 2.8 / AF-S DX VR 55-200 / Sigma 500mm mirror manual

Drooling over the AF-S DX VR 18 -200 though...


----------



## Fishman Dan

I have the Nikon D50.


----------



## orlando

I just bought a new macro lens from Nikon and it is awesome.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Which macro?


----------



## StrungOut

The Canon Power Shot A 80


----------



## brandonttu

Canon Elan. Older, but I love it.


----------

